# 2000 nissan max make pinging or rattling when accelerating



## maxed out00 (Jun 21, 2005)

i here this clinging pinging noise when i give it gas. you would think it was bad gas.i only use 93 octane!!has anyone experienced this or something similar.any help or input will be greatly appreciated.thanx all!!


----------



## metro273 (Sep 16, 2005)

maxed out00 said:


> i here this clinging pinging noise when i give it gas. you would think it was bad gas.i only use 93 octane!!has anyone experienced this or something similar.any help or input will be greatly appreciated.thanx all!!


You have a bad MAF sensor. You also might need an ECM reprogram, depending on your ECM part #...


----------



## Matt93SE (Sep 17, 2003)

how does a bad MAF equate to pinging?
maybe a dirty one not registering proper airflow and thus running the engine lean, but the O2 sensors should see that and compensate.


you might try cleaning the MAF with some electrical contact cleaner and see what happens, but I doubt it will do you any good.


----------



## metro273 (Sep 16, 2005)

Matt93SE said:


> how does a bad MAF equate to pinging?
> maybe a dirty one not registering proper airflow and thus running the engine lean, but the O2 sensors should see that and compensate.
> 
> 
> you might try cleaning the MAF with some electrical contact cleaner and see what happens, but I doubt it will do you any good.


I work for Nissan as a tech and I've replaced about 20 MAF sensors for these same symptoms.


----------



## rps180 (Aug 20, 2005)

Metro273 is right, they have a history of bad MAFs. And, you can't really troubleshoot the MAF with any equipment, which is weird. But I have come across the same problem a couple of times.


----------



## KTMNealio (Mar 10, 2005)

rps180 said:


> Metro273 is right, they have a history of bad MAFs. And, you can't really troubleshoot the MAF with any equipment, which is weird. But I have come across the same problem a couple of times.


We put a new MAF in my wife's car and it still pings unless you run premium. Even then it pings on occasion. Is there anything else I can have the stealer look at?
- Nealio


----------



## DRUNKHORSE (Mar 6, 2005)

try this link. since u know the sound u can pick the sound and where its coming from then it will give u the possible things that could be doing that noise. AUTOZONE.COM


----------



## 14psisupra (May 2, 2005)

check the coils


----------



## Hydrolock (Feb 18, 2005)

14psisupra said:


> check the coils


??? the coil is gonna make it ping ???

Anyways I was under the impression you could look at a MAF voltage using a lab scope.


----------

